# Hexagonal qualifiers



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

Watching Honduras 3-2 Mexico (65 minutes) and they occasionally show the other two games split screen --  T&T 2-1 USA and Panama 1-1 Costa Rica.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 10, 2017)

USA eliminated


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2017)

I hate to see that we were eliminated. Very bothersome, especially how the game played out. Yet, can we say it was a surprise? Maybe, but possibly not. Hope this loss brings change that has been needed for sometime from the ground up and not just at the national level. As this change is needed at the core of US Soccer. I also hope if there is change it also plays a role on the women's side as well.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 10, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I hate to see that we were eliminated. Very bothersome, especially how the game played out. Yet, can we say it was a surprise? Maybe, but possibly not. Hope this loss brings change that has been needed for sometime from the ground up and not just at the national level. As this change is needed at the core of US Soccer. I also hope if there is change it also plays a role on the women's side as well.


Do you not have to start at the very top and change the leadership of US Soccer?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Do you not have to start at the very top and change the leadership of US Soccer?


Yes, and a boat load of other stuff too. And, I was inferring with SG departing.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> Do you not have to start at the very top and change the leadership of US Soccer?


Dang, I should have just said, "Yes, please! No more SG!."


----------



## espola (Oct 10, 2017)

US Soccer is operated for the benefit of the owners and investors of MLS.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2017)

espola said:


> US Soccer is operated for the benefit of the owners and investors of MLS.


Well there product just took a major dip nationally. Maybe, bad business?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 10, 2017)

Twellman rant speaks truths that many have argued on this forum. I liked that he questioned US Soccer. And that he brought up an example of failure that lead to a movement of change and success.

http://www.espnfc.us/world-cup-qualifying-concacaf/64/video/3226307/watch-twellman-sounds-off-after-us-exit


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 10, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Twellman rant speaks truths that many have argued on this forum. I liked that he questioned US Soccer. And that he brought up an example of failure that lead to a movement of change and success.
> 
> http://www.espnfc.us/world-cup-qualifying-concacaf/64/video/3226307/watch-twellman-sounds-off-after-us-exit


That change is never going to happen as long as we don't change our mentality thinking that soccer (like the other US sports) should be all about athleticism (as opposed to skills and intellect...which leads us to the run and shoot method of soccer played here), about making the score (as opposed to mistake avoidance...which leads so much talent, to the extent it's not taken away from the other sports, to want to be on the offense instead of the defense), and about emphasizing college play (at the expense of developing more professionals like Pulisic).  Sure, more kids are getting into the sport, but at the rate until those changes are made the best we can hope to aspire for is England or Russia, instead of Brazil, Spain or Germany.  Fundamental change would also need to come to the MLS too, and that doesn't seem to be happening soon...if anything the level of competition there is being watered down by their expansions and failure to implement a relegation system.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 11, 2017)

Succint.....

https://deadspin.com/fuck-all-of-this-1819346770


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Succint.....
> 
> https://deadspin.com/fuck-all-of-this-1819346770


Interesting point there -- will Fox switch to hailing Mexico as the local hero?


----------



## jojosoccer (Oct 11, 2017)

Klinsmann wanted changes. He said get over to a Europe and play because it is intense and competitive every day. So, since daddy isn't the coach, I will defy my new coach and then Bradley leaves Europe and comes to MLS, followed by Dempsey, Altidore and others. It's a soft league. Those players do not have to battle for minutes. They are starters in a crap league that will never prepare the players for international soccer.
Klinnsmann was hard on them with reality. They cried boo hoo and players quit playing. Michael Bradley was the leader in all of this mess.


----------



## jojosoccer (Oct 11, 2017)

We watched the Mexico game just to get glimpses of US updates. It was a horrible evening.
My kids sent out texts to their teammates ( club and HS teams) with sad, crying imojies 
"Sad day for US soccer"
And NO ONE, not one teammate understood their texts, (except for the coach)
How pathetic is that! Not one stinking teen age soccer player even knew the US was playing to qualify for the WC.
Think about that.


----------



## JJP (Oct 11, 2017)

jojosoccer said:


> Klinsmann wanted changes. He said get over to a Europe and play because it is intense and competitive every day. So, since daddy isn't the coach, I will defy my new coach and then Bradley leaves Europe and comes to MLS, followed by Dempsey, Altidore and others. It's a soft league. Those players do not have to battle for minutes. They are starters in a crap league that will never prepare the players for international soccer.
> Klinnsmann was hard on them with reality. They cried boo hoo and players quit playing. Michael Bradley was the leader in all of this mess.


Kinda harsh, don't you think.  If those guys can get more money and more playing time in MLS, you can't blame them for returning home.


----------



## jojosoccer (Oct 11, 2017)

Kind of harsh?
That's exactly the mentality of our US program.
Oohhh.., too harsh. I can't play that hard. Boo hoo.
Now you are out of the WC. 
This is a big deal, don't you understand that?


----------



## JJP (Oct 11, 2017)

Those players you are getting mad at, who left European soccer for MLS, did so because they got more money and playing time in the MLS.  I don't see anything wrong with them going for more money.  Neither you nor Klinsmann are paying their bills.


----------



## VTL1970 (Oct 11, 2017)

I think overall it's going to be good thing.  BA is not a good coach!  He is/was a stop gap to try to get the team to qualify but mission unsuccessful!

I know absolutely nothing about the leadership of US Soccer but the team needs new blood.  New coach, as stated above, and new players.  The players are a bunch of guys that are has-beens or never will-bes.  Bradley and Altidore don't belong on the team much less as consistent starters - had good careers but its over.  Gonzalez was a bad defender in the MLS much less than at National level.  It's time to say *thank you* and good bye to all the veterans - Zusi, Wondalowski, Beasley, Howard, Dempsey, etc etc.

Some people will say that the next generation is not good enough but how do we know - we continue to run these below standards players out each time with much the same result.  We can look good and beat some teams, barely compete against the better nationals and more than occasionally lose to nations that we shouldn't even bother to play (T&T).

I look forward to seeing who the new coach will be and what younger players will start playing and contributing.  The younger US teams have been performing at an extremely high level.  We should be totally focused on players that play internationally.  MLS is a good league but doesn't develop players to be better - it's should be intended to be a farewell tour for great international players and US players that aren't quite good enough to compete internationally.

In the end this will cause some long needed change but it is still sad to see.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 12, 2017)

Here is the good news...

https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/75266/us-soccer-bashing-overlooks-the-rise-of-a-promis.html\


----------



## younothat (Oct 12, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Here is the good news...
> 
> https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/75266/us-soccer-bashing-overlooks-the-rise-of-a-promis.html\


Some good news but some BS also:

"... But the DA has vastly increased opportunities for lower-income players to climb the ladder and has made U.S. elite youth soccer more diverse"

While MLS clubs subsidize their DA programs so players don’t have to pay, U.S. Soccer’s financial aid program has paid out more than $2 million in DA scholarship funds. Non-MLS clubs have also increased scholarship funding for their players over the years to remain competitive in the DA. U.S. Soccer’s nationwide training centers to identify players with youth national team potential are cost-free.

Some MLS subsidize thier DA program, while other like DC united are pay to play.       Giving a avg of $1,500 to the clubs for 5% of the player populations doesn't vastly increase opportunities.   Non-MLS are not that competitive overall in DA.


----------

